# August 2004 2wwers Part 6



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

New home, girls

Bring on loads more BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love and luck
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

List courtesy of Ange 

Dollyzx IVF ET - Testing - 

Jan Welshy ICSI ET - 19th July Testing - 2nd - 

Sheboo ICSI ET - 18th July Testing - 2nd - 

Flopsy FET ICSI ET - 22nd July Testing - 3rd - 

Georgia ICSI ET - 24th July Testing - 5th - 

Mandellen IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 5th - 

Eliza FET IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

lou f ICSI ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

Poppy22 IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 6th - 

Cindy IUI ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

Vicki IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 7th - 

Lynne1 IVF ET - 27th July Testing - 7th - 

Claudine ICSI ET - 26th July Testing - 9th - 

Jadeben IVF ET - 29th July Testing - 9th - 

Alice M ICSI ET - 31st July Testing - 11th - 

Pochahontas IVF ET - 1st Aug Testing - 11th - 

ZoeM IVF ET - 29th July Testing - 11th - 

Niece FET IVF ET - 30th July Testing - 12th - 

Jessica May IVF Testing - 13th - 

Holly667 IVF ET - 30th July Testing - 14th - 

Tammy IVF ET - 2nd Aug Testing - 16th - 

sarah c FET IVF ET - 3rd Aug Testing - 17th - 

AmandaL ICSI Testing - 18th - 

Paula25 ET - 5th Aug Testing - 19th - 

Lis35 ICSI ET - 6th Aug Testing - 20th - 

Kyra IVF ET - 7th Aug Testing - 21st - 

Cleo1 FET ICSI ET -7th Aug Testing - 21st - 

mmmbop IVF ET - 9th Aug Testing - 23rd - 

Lorns FET IVF ET - 11th Aug Testing - 23rd - 

andreat IVF Testing - 24th - 

Hammy IVF ET - 11th Aug Testing - 25th - 

Lulu434 ICSI ET - 12th Aug Testing - 25th - 

SallyL FET IVF ET - 13th Aug Testing - 25th - 

Deeabbot ICSI ET - Testing 25th - 

Emeldak IVF ET - 13th Aug Testing - 26th - 

Morgan IVF ET - 14th Aug Testing - 26th - 

Alison Jane IVF ET - 12th Aug Testing - 27th -

KT ICSI ET - 17th Aug Testing - 27th -

Lisac ICSI ET - 16th Aug Testing - 27th -

Owennicki ICSI ET - 16 Aug Testing - 27th -

Ready4F IVF ET - 13th Aug Testing - 27th - 

AngeK FET ICSI ET - 14th Aug Testing - 28th -

Katiegray IVF Testing - 29th -

Chilli ICSI Testing - 30th -

DebbieB IUI ET - 10th Aug Testing - 30th -

LouiseK IVF ET - 16 Aug Testing - 30th -

TracyW FET ET - 16 Aug Testing - 30th -

Charlieo ICSI ET - 15th Aug Testing - 31st -

Jdrobinson IVF ET - 19th Aug Testing - 1 Sept

Bluesoo ICSI ET - 22 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Frankie ICSI ET - 19 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Layla Benjamin IVF ET - 24 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Smiler FET IVF ET - 24 Aug Testing - 3 Sept

Sarah Lou2 IVF ET - 23 Aug Testing - 4 Sept

Saff ICSI ET - 22 Aug Testing - 5 Sept

Misty IUI ET - 24 Aug Testing - 7 Sept

Maxbabe ICSI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 9 Sept[/color]


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Sally - thinking of you, hun, with fingers crossed that all will be ok. xxx

Tracy W - Hang on in there ... you have tested too early. x

Congratulations Morgan and Ready4 - Hope you have happy healthy pregnancies.

Loads of luck, patience and love to everyone else
Dee
xxx


----------



## Mandi (Jul 3, 2004)

hello ladies

Can I join your gang??  Found out today that we have SIX lovely embies and are booked in for ET tommorrow.

Feel sick and excited at the same time - I guess I gonna be on that rollercoaster for the next two weeks - hope this site helps keeps me sane   .

love and hugs
Amanda xx


----------



## misty (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Ladies!!

Just wanted to introduce myself to you all and share my story as I have only joined this site in the last 2 days.

I'm 35 and had my 1st DIUI on 24th August! Its my very 1st time ttc, so DP and I are very excited and maybe even too optimistic..my test date is 7th, only another 11days....
The entire experience for us has been difficult as we dont live in the UK so it meant flying abroad on Tuesday and returning that evening. Unfortunately DIUI is not available to us in our own country.

Since yesterday morning I've had constant lower backache and the odd tummy twinges. Has anyone else experienced this after IUI ? Could it be due to ovulation occurring in the last 2-3 days?
I'm doing the pineapple and milk thing and I'm also drinking 2-3 cups of raspberry tea per day. Its supposed to calm the uterus and assist in implantation! Anyone else tried it?

Just wanted to send you all lots of positive vibes and babydust.......looking forward to sharing the 2ww,its a fantastic support network so thanks to everyone and good luck.

                                          Lots of luv
                                            Misty


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Welcome Misty and Mandi - fingers crossed for you.

Good luck to tomorrow's testers - thinking of you girls!!!

babydust to everyone
xxx


----------



## Prentis (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Hope it's okay to join you guys.  I did send a message on the general topics as a newbie, but I've since discovered this 2ww topic which is great.  I've been a v. naughty girl and tested two days early on day 12 instead of 14 and guess what - is was +ive!!!  I've tested today as well (day 14) just in case it I'd got it wrong!  I'm praying I can get through the next 8-12 crucial weeks without another m/c.  

I did have mild endo type cramps and have had a constant burpy feeling for 4 or 5 days if that's any help to anyone feeling the same.  The cramps were never really painful, but just uncomfortable.

Unfortunately have got to go back to work tomorrow, which I'm not looking forward to but at least we've got over this hurdle.  

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Smiler,

Just saw your posting yesterday about the difficult ET and the pain. My second ET was similar. I don't know why but it was long and complicated. 

About 2 hours after the ET I developed severe spasms in my uterus and was in pain for most of the 2ww.  The clinic said that I had a touch of OHSS as well which didn't help.

Hope that things get better for you!

With warmest regards,


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Prentis - congratulations on your pregnancy! 

Mandi & Misty - welcome to the 2ww - good luck!

Ange x


----------



## Prentis (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi Ange 

Thanks for your congrats.

Sorry I didn't leave my name on my message.  It is Martina.  My surname is Prentis!!  

Good Luck Ange for 28th!!!


----------



## Annie M (May 10, 2004)

hiya girlies

Just wondered if i could come and join u.  I had my basting today and have been given a test date of 13th Sept. - seems ages away to me.  Is this normal or is my clinic being particularly mean.

Good luck to everyone on 2ww - hopefully i will get to know u all soon.

Lots of love

Annie M


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Congratulations on your BFP, Martina

Why not pop over to the bun in the oven boards and join the 1st Tri girls ...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,11638.80.html

Good luck and have a happy healthy pregnancy

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi!  

Just wanted to pop by to wish this weekend's testers heaps and heaps of luck.

Extra special hugs and rainbow wishes are winging their way to Kerry (KT) and Owennicki ... I really do hope that this is the one for you both and that your dreams come true.

Love and Hugs
Dee
xxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Thanks for much for all your wonderful messages.  I'm still not ready to pull out the champagne yet (well, guess I should say "milk carton"), but my hopes are getting there from all your words.  I'll do another hpt test tonight and then the official test is tomorrow.  I'm still really nervous though.

Welcome to layla, Maxbabe, Misty, Mandi and Annie.

A huge congrats to Morgan, Emeldak and Mantina 

And wishing more positives from Alison Jane, KT, Lisac and Owennicki.  Lisac, hand in there for tomorrow...you never know.  KT, yes, I was bad and couldnt' hold off any longer.  Can you gals believe that we finally made it to our test day?  I'll be anxiously waiting to hear from all of you.


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi girls

sorry I don't have good news to add to the bfp's we've had recently.  got cheated out of doing the test with af arriving this morning.  Had a good cry and now have to get right back out there and go for a scan tomorrow to see if we can go for ivf this month.  Feeling sad 

Well done to everyone with bfp's and good luck to the newbies!

Debbie


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Congratulations to all those getting postives! You give me hope.
Also sorry to read about those facing disappointment  (that's an understatement) this month. Mt thoughts are with you.
I was wondering if I could join in here too. I had 2 embies transferred yesterday and am starting my first ever tww. It's hard to believe and I know it's going to be a challenge.
Annie M did u have embies transferred or was it IUI? My test date after the transfer yesterday is 10th september. I may do a sneaky hpt on the 8th (our wedding anniversary) but not deciding that at the moment.

Lots of love

Isobel
XXXX


----------



## nikaos (Aug 26, 2004)

Good morning ladies, hope that u r all feeling well today! I only joined this site y'day and have already found it so helpful (hence being on here so early today), well what else is there to so apart from constant knicker checking!! I dont know if anyone saw my message y'day about the tum pains & sore boobs but someone has suggested that is could be the cyclogest! any views on this please girlies xxx Nicola.
P.s Thankyou Karen for your reply x


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi nikaos

I've got exactly the same symptons, sore boobs the odd twinge in my stomach and for some reason since I started the Cyclogest I've been having the oddest dreams - totally weird !!
love
sarahlou xxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Sally,

Thinking of you and talking to the big guy in the sky, asking him to take care of you.  Really hope your blood test shows some positive news for you. In the meantime, just take things as easy as possible.

Good Luck to all the girls due to test today - don't mean to single anyone out, as I really hope you all get the lovely BFP you all long for, but KT, my thoughts and hopes are with you especially, surely this has got to be your time   .

I've just looked down the list of testers for this month - there seems to be too many sad faces, my heart goes out to all of you and hope and pray you manage to achieve your dreams very soon.

Love,

Sue xxxxxxx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Morning ladies,

Would like to welcome Nicola, Annie M and Isobel to the wonderfully long 2ww....good luck to you all.

Debbie - so sorry to hear your news, its very hard to cope with....but best of luck with your IVF

Sally - thinking of you, much love

To the 4 ladies testing today - wishing you success and BFP's all round.....

Sarah Lou - I have been having weird dreams too...really emotional ones..have even woken up in the night crying....but at least during the day I am calm and sane (yes I am!!!)...loads of twinges but thats from the e/c....

Take care everyone, and have a lovely bank holiday with this lovely summer weather we're having NOT!!!

loads of love
maxbabe


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Maxbabe!!

Wow, so you are on the 2ww!!!!!!! I remember chatting to you at Stratford in April about your forthcoming tx, just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world!! And hope for a little brother or sister for Billy xx

Love Jules xxxxxxxx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks Jules!!!!! Feeling very calm at the moment!!!! Next week I will probably fall apart...kiss your beautiful Katelyn for me....


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

hi Maxbabe
Thanks for your welcome, we had our transfers on the same day!
It's so nice to think there are others out there going through the same process, and we're not alone.
Big hug
Isobel
XXX


----------



## Alison Jane (Apr 3, 2003)

Hello everyone

I can't believe that I finally made it to test day and that I am posting this news - a BFP!     

Amazing as I had really strong pains, spotting and felt generally yukky and totally convinced that af would arrive any minute.  

Now a whole new set of worries to think about - its really early days yet, but trying to think as positively as possible.

Thank you all so much for the support and advice you have given.

Debbie - I am truly sorry to hear of your news - I wish you every success with your IVF tx.

R4F - have you got your official result yet?

So much love and luck to all of you on the 2ww.

Alison xx


----------



## KimK (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

I have been popping in and out of threads on ff since Oct 03, and have finally got to the 2 week wait (our first).  I had natural fet this cycle with et on the 17th August and testing on the 30th (3 days to go).  I have always had great support from this site, so thought I would join the Ladies in Waiting.

I was very naughty and did a hpt yesterday which was negative (and way too early I know).  It was just too tempting not to do.  I have one left, and I am going to try really hard not to use it before my blood test on Monday (but I am usually hopeless at this waiting).  This morning I have had slight brown spotting which I know does not necessarily mean bad news.  I am having all the normal emotions as I see so many others have on this site - cannot sleep at night, constant gnawing feeling in my stomach and I go from feeling very positive that this is going to work, to being very weepy as I know it hasn't.  I am trying very hard to take it easy, but I have all this nervous energy that is making it very difficult to sit still, except when I am reading all the posts on this site - I have been at it for about 3 hours this morning, so not only is it helping me cope emotionally, but it is also making me sit still!  

Goodluck to everyone out there, this is a very tough time.      I am sending you lots of positive vibes.

Love and hugs,
Kim


----------



## charlieo (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi Everybody, 

Congratulations everyone who has tested positive and good luck to all who are testing today. 

Well I have a confession, I was feeling so awful yesterday I phoned the clinic to tell them I looked six mths pregnant with my bloated tummy and my backache but reassuringly they said don't worry it is just the evil cyclogest. BUT I had convinced myself it hadn't worked and AF was on the way so I popped out and bought two tests. 

I did the test this morning and to my amazement & surprise it was positive (yey) I am so excited and obviously cried my eyes out when I told DH. 

I don't want to be too hopeful as it is very early, I am not due to test till Tuesday 16dpt (I am 12dpt) but its such a lovely feeling, even if it doesn't last I know in my heart I will have been pregnant for a short time. I just hope it is not a false result due to the drugs. Whats everybodies thoughts do you think it could be a false positive at this stage.... do I even want to know?? Probably not as I don't want this happy bubble to burst. Tuesday seems so near & yet so far, I have my fingers, toes & legs crossed!

Anyhow hugs & kisses and all the love in the world to all of you
From a cautiously optimistic 
but very happy at the moment
Charlieo


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear DebbieB

Sorry to hear the wicked witch turned up and spoilt your dream.

Sending hugs to you and love and luck for your scan tomorrow .. I hope you can get straight back on that rollercoaster and that next month is the one where your dream comes true.

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Congratulations Alison Jane and Charlieo!

Hope you both have happy healthy pregnancies.

Kerry and Nicki ... come on girls - where are you?

Loads of love
Dee
xxx


----------



## layla benjamin (Aug 26, 2004)

hi everyone

thanks for all your nice messages.The time seems to be going slower and slower, one minute i am positive i am pregnant the next sure i wont be. I wish you could be put to sleep until your test date. I am still getting mild pains similar to af pains but not as strong but am hoping they could just be pregnancy pains (think positive, think positive!!!!!)
any way good luck to all those testing today.

thanks again for your support

layla


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi All,

Congrats to Alison Jane & Charlieo.

Sorry to hear your news DebbieB.

Sally - You are in my thoughts.


Still feeling down about early testing yesterday(BFN).  I have now convinced myself it hasn't worked, that way I won't feel so bad on Monday.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Tracyxxx


----------



## charlieo (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi Tracey, 

Try not to give hope yet, my friend went through 4 ivfs before hitting lucky on the 5th. She was positive it had failed and had two negative tests. She even had a few gin & tonics to cheer herself up and then when she did not get AF tested one more time and it was positive. She now has a beautiful baby boy 6 mths old. 

I will keep my fingers crossed for you and good luck, never say never.

Love Charlieo


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Debbieb - I am so sorry hun (((((hugs)))))

Alison and charlieo - 
congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! fantastic news for you!

Good luck to this weekend's testers - you are all brave girls.

Welcome Kim and glad you're finding this site a help - I've found it so supportive and something to concentrate on to stop me going mad.
hello to all the other newbies and everyone else - good luck to you all xxxxx


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello girlies  

Alison Jane - CONGRATULATIONS!!         . You must be over the moon!  

CharlieO - I'm no expert , but lots of girls do seem to have got +ves at 12dpt which have gone on to be confirmed by the official results.  So good on you girl!   Keep believing .

Glad to hear that at least some of you who have gone on to get +ves have felt grotty during the 2ww.  I'm feeling really sick and have had AF-type pains on and off since ET.  Yesterday I walked to Boots at lunchtime and was absolutely exhausted.  I'm also light-headed.  I'm hoping all these things are early pg signs (altho is it too early at 5 dpt?), but realistically they're probably down to the Cyclogest and stress.  Will the stress mean my tx won't work??  I've also got incredibly heavy boobs - Last night I couldn't sleep because of them!  

I know that there's nothing I can do, and that it's all in God's hands now, but it's so hard to relax... 

Sending lots of    and   to you all.

Love

BlueSoo


----------



## Annie M (May 10, 2004)

hi girlies

Congratulations to Alison Jane / charlieo you must both be so over the moon.

Just wanted to let you all know that this afternoon i am going to an ancient shrine which is 2 minutes walk from where i live.  I am going to light some candles and say prayers for all of us currently on the 2ww, both for the big BFP's and for the mental strength to cope with the BFN's.

Lots of love to everyone

Annie M


----------



## owennicki (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Girls!

Wanted to let you know................  It worked i am pregnant!!!    

We are shocked as i didn't have much hope as i didn't have a single syptom really!  so you girls still waiting, Don't panic!

I was an extreamly good girl, i didn't test at all!  how proud was I!!!!

I have to be quick Dh's family are nearly here from Scotland for the weekend, so will catch up soon!

Love and best wishes
nicki x x x x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear Nicki

Huge Huge Congratulations to you and Owen!

I am absolutely thrilled for you both.

I hope you have a happy and healthy next 8 months

Love and Hugs
Dee
xxx


----------



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Some more good news girls - i got a BFP - levels of 297 - complete shock - this was our 7th try.

Can't believe it at all - I have had no symptoms at all and was convinced it didn't work.

Well done to all the other BFP

Rember dreams do come true

love to all
Kerry


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Dear Kerry

This is it ...... the icing on the cake!!!!!!!! 

I am just so delighted that your dreams are becoming reality ... you so deserve this moment, along with the next 8 months, along with the rest of your life to be a wonderful Mummy! 

Massive massive CONGRATULATIONS, hun!
 You've finally cracked it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ​
Looking forward to seeing you "bloom"

Loads of love and hugs

Dee
xxx
  *


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

A link to the 1st Tri for all the happy BFP girls ...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11982.new

What a good day today has been! 

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi girls

Feeling extremely anxious about the test tomorrow. Been having strong AF type pains for the past couple of days and I feel absolutely exhausted.

Debbie - I'm so sorry it didn't work out for you this time (((((hugs)))))

Annie M, Isobel, Nikaos, Kim - welcome to the 2ww thread

Alison, Charlieo, Nicki and Kerry - Congratulations!!! I'm so pleased for all of you!!     

Tracy - don't give up just yet - you've got 3 more days for it to show positive - fingers crossed for you

Hi to everyone else!

Hope I can sleep tonight....!

Love Ange x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

WOW ! WOW ! WOW !!  What fantastic news today ! 

Dear Nikki and Kerry 

Two fabulous people....two fabby positives !!  Well done girls many congrats to you both   Enjoy your pregnancy and have a happy one !

All my love
Amanda xxx


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hello,

I just wanted to say HUGE congratulations to Alison, Charlieo, Nicki and Kerry.

         

Wishing you all lots of love and luck for happy and healthy pregnancies.

Debbie, Sending you a big hug (((hug))).  So very sorry it didn't work for you.  

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Sending you all lots of love and luck
Sally
xxxxxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Sally

How are doing today   Hope your alright 

Love Amanda xxx


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

It's been a great day for BFP's.  Congrats to Nikki & Kerry.

Thank you for all you words of encouragement.  Dh read them also and he is feeling better now as well.

Little sis is currently having her 2nd IVF cycle (stimming).  Have told her about this site and what a great support it is and she has logged on today.  She's hooked already.

Good luck to all the fellow bank holiday weekend testers.  Let's hope we can carry on the good work.

Tracy xxx


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi girls,

I've only been away from the site one day due to work and a lot has happened. For those testing at the weekend best of luck and I hope its very good news for all of you. Ange K good luck for tomorrow.

For all the bfn sending you lots of hugs.

Flopsy thanks for your message regarding pain and difficult et, it really helped and I'm glad to say the bleeding has now stopped but i am still getting af pains and a constant feeling that af will be appearing even though its not due yet. I think I am a little anxious about the whole thing but being in work has helped keep my mind off it. The only thing is as I am a nurse the girls will not let me do any work so feeling very lazy at moment.

Hello to Mandi, Misty, Prentis, AnnieM, Isobel and Nikaos, I am also new on this site and have found it a great help during the horrible 2ww.

Lots of love Smiler


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

This is fantastic!

Nicki - posted already but wanted to say again how thrilled I am for you...just fab news!!!!

KT - I know we have not "chatted" before but would like to say how very pleased you finally have cracked it!! You so deserve it...well done

Allison and charlieo - really great news on your BFP's too

Angek - good luck for tomorrow...really hope this is a BFP for you

Annie M - thats a lovely thing to do and is really appreciated...

Tracy - good luck for your test too..

Sally - hope you are OK?

Bloosoo - I had a dizzy light headed moment today too at John lewis   came over all hot and sweaty...not pretty...its only 2dpt too - anyway hope you feel better - take care


As for me not much - can't believe its only 2 days since e/t....still calm and trying not to count the days....very windy still too   

Good luck for the rest of you waiting the wait....


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Just a little update from me!!  

I had a repeat hcg blood test done today and my levels have risen from 62(wednesday) to 176 today, so the clinic are quite pleased with that.
The bleeding is now just brown spotting so I'm hoping the worst is over.  I just have to stay as restful as possible!
I'm still not quite ready to move to the 1st tri board as I'm still a little apprehensive but you never know, I might manage it in 8 months time!!!  

Max, hope you're enjoying your windy 2ww. My hubby thought that part of it was hilarious, I always blamed it on the cyclogest! 

Ange, Sending you lots and lots of luck for testing tomorrow.  

Amanda, I'm doing OK, I think!!!  Not quite sure what to think at the minute   

Tracy, please don't give up yet, you may have just tested too early for your hcg levels to be detected.  Sending you lots of luck for your 'real' test day  

I hope everyone else is doing OK.
Sending you lots of love
Sally
xxxxxx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Sally - really really pleased things are looking up....take care of yourself!!!!

I also blame the evil cyclogest.....even have bloody heartburn....


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Well, it's official...we got a BFP!  I can hardly believe it and am not sure when it will sink in.

What a great day it's been for  !  Alison, charlieo, owennicki, KT, a huge congrats!  May we all have an amazing 9 months together.  charlieo, I did my first hpt on 12dpt and it showed a positive.  

To everyone else, don't give up.  I've gone through 5 IUIs and was losing hope, but this IVF cycle worked for us.  I did NOT have spotting, sore boobs or anything so it shows that not everyone has signs.  I want to send a huge thanks to everyone here as I don't think I could have gotten through the 2ww without your support.  Sending everyone  
and wishing MANY more positives for you gals.  I'll keep checking on everyone to see how you're doing.


----------



## hammy (Feb 24, 2004)

congratulations to all you girls with bfp see on the bun in the oven board.

Ange you are right at the front of my thouights this morning. I'm hoping and praying that you get a +ive

love hammy xx


----------



## charlieo (Aug 16, 2004)

HI Everybody, 

Yey fab news some more BFP's well done girls.

Did another sneaky test this morning and it was +ive again so fingers crossed so far. Can't wait to get it confirmed officially and then I can get really excited. 

Love to all testing today
Charlieo


----------



## lisac2 (May 30, 2004)

Hi All,

Bad news from me I'm afraid - I got a negative yesterday.

Devastated doesn't even begin to explain how we're feeling but we'll pick ourselves up and try again.

Good luck to the other testers.

Lisa


----------



## jdrobinson (Jun 22, 2002)

Lisa,
      So sorry you got a -ve. .

All the girls who got +ve's- congratulations to you.

Sally L- special congratulations to you and dh,you soooo deserve this.

Everyone else,so sorry for not being on the boards lately,I was having a few down days and didn't want to post,even though I have been reading about you all every day.I am now 9 days past et,and my last cycle I was 10 past et when the old   turned up.But I have decided to just think ahead and if this cycle doesn't work I have 8 frosties left.
I still have sore boobs as in heavy sore,small cramps and nausea but I can thank the evil cyclogest for that eh?Only time will tell,but in the meantime girls good luck for the rest of the testers,hope all your dreams come true.


lots of love and hugs    Janet    xxxx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Lisa,

So very sorry this wasn't your time, its very tough, allow yourself to grieve.....best of luck when you decide to try again.

take care


Janet - good luck to you


----------



## layla benjamin (Aug 26, 2004)

hi everyone,

am now 12 dpt and still very nervous am getting tempted to do the hpt but know if it is neg i will work myself up so am trying to avoid temptation. well done to all who have tested positive gives the rest of us hope.
hope everyone in this dreaded waiting game is feeling ok and keeping positive only four days to go for test aghhhhhh

anyway thanks for all your support over these past days 
goodluck to all

layla


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

OMG, OMG, OMG….. I honestly cannot believe it……… got a BFP!!!!!  This is just truly amazing – I was so convinced it hadn’t worked. So, so happy!!!!!!     

Did 6 hpts (!) and go for blood test on Monday to truly believe it!

Love Ange x


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Lisa - I'm so sorry it didn't work for you this time - sending you lots of hugs (((((hugs)))))  

Love Ange x


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

*Good luck to everyone! Here's the latest list:*

Dollyzx IVF ET - Testing - 

Jan Welshy ICSI ET - 19th July Testing - 2nd - 

Sheboo ICSI ET - 18th July Testing - 2nd - 

Flopsy FET ICSI ET - 22nd July Testing - 3rd - 

Georgia ICSI ET - 24th July Testing - 5th - 

Mandellen IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 5th - 

Eliza FET IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

lou f ICSI ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

Poppy22 IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 6th - 

Cindy IUI ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

Vicki IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 7th - 

Lynne1 IVF ET - 27th July Testing - 7th - 

Claudine ICSI ET - 26th July Testing - 9th - 

Jadeben IVF ET - 29th July Testing - 9th - 

Alice M ICSI ET - 31st July Testing - 11th - 

Pochahontas IVF ET - 1st Aug Testing - 11th - 

ZoeM IVF ET - 29th July Testing - 11th - 

Niece FET IVF ET - 30th July Testing - 12th - 

Jessica May IVF Testing - 13th - 

Holly667 IVF ET - 30th July Testing - 14th - 

Tammy IVF ET - 2nd Aug Testing - 16th - 

sarah c FET IVF ET - 3rd Aug Testing - 17th - 

AmandaL ICSI Testing - 18th - 

Paula25 ET - 5th Aug Testing - 19th - 

Lis35 ICSI ET - 6th Aug Testing - 20th - 

Kyra IVF ET - 7th Aug Testing - 21st - 

Cleo1 FET ICSI ET -7th Aug Testing - 21st - 

mmmbop IVF ET - 9th Aug Testing - 23rd - 

Lorns FET IVF ET - 11th Aug Testing - 23rd - 

andreat IVF Testing - 24th - 

Hammy IVF ET - 11th Aug Testing - 25th - 

Lulu434 ICSI ET - 12th Aug Testing - 25th - 

SallyL FET IVF ET - 13th Aug Testing - 25th - 

Deeabbot ICSI ET - Testing 25th - 

Emeldak IVF ET - 13th Aug Testing - 26th - 

Morgan IVF ET - 14th Aug Testing - 26th - 

Prentis ICSI ET - 12th Aug Testing - 26th - 

Alison Jane IVF ET - 12th Aug Testing - 27th - 

KT ICSI ET - 17th Aug Testing - 27th - 

Lisac ICSI ET - 16th Aug Testing - 27th - 

Owennicki ICSI ET - 16 Aug Testing - 27th - 

Ready4F IVF ET - 13th Aug Testing - 27th - 

AngeK FET ICSI ET - 14th Aug Testing - 28th - 

Katiegray IVF Testing - 29th -

Chilli ICSI Testing - 30th -

DebbieB IUI ET - 10th Aug Testing - 30th - 

KimK FET ICSI ET - 17th Aug Testing - 30th -

LouiseK IVF ET - 16 Aug Testing - 30th -

TracyW FET ET - 16 Aug Testing - 30th -

Charlieo ICSI ET - 15th Aug Testing - 31st - 

Jdrobinson IVF ET - 19th Aug Testing - 1 Sept

Bluesoo ICSI ET - 22 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Frankie ICSI ET - 19 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Layla Benjamin IVF ET - 24 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Nikaos ICSI ET - 19 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Smiler FET IVF ET - 24 Aug Testing - 3 Sept

Sarah Lou2 IVF ET - 23 Aug Testing - 4 Sept

Saff ICSI ET - 22 Aug Testing - 5 Sept

Misty IUI ET - 24 Aug Testing - 7 Sept

Maxbabe ICSI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 9 Sept

Mandi ICSI ET - 27 Aug Testing - 10 Sept

Isobel FET ICSI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 10 Sept

Annie M IU ET - 26 Aug Testing - 13 Sept


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Ange -wonderful news....enjoy the next 8-9 mths.....congratulations to you!!!  


Wow just looking at the list and the last couple of weeks have been very successful....wondering if its true what they say about the summer months having a better rate of success....

good luck for tomorrow Katie


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

HI Ange,

Congratulations for your positive!
Thanks for adding me to the list. I felt all emotional seeing my name there. I've been reading a lot of the messages on ff for a while now, but seeing my name "in lights" (so to speak) is amazing!
I'm sure it'll take me a while to get to know everyone but I look forward to sharing all the ups and downs of the horrid tww.
Isobel
XXX


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

dear angek


well done congratulations on your  
i bet you are and 
                                            love stockportsun


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi girls - So many BFPs!  This is incredible!     Let's hope those of us who are due to test soon are also similarly blessed...  

I'm feeling terrible today - achey, shattered, feeling sick and breathless and tummy v uncomfortable  .  Spoke to the clinic who said they thought I had ohss, but that it was also a good sign that I might be pg since it's quite a long time since my last injection!!   Just have to hang on til Thursday!  

But now I'm feeling worried - I was told to rest and drink plenty of fluids, but I've read that ohss can be fatal and that some people have to go to hospital!  How do I know whether I'm ill enough to need to go to hosp??  

Help!

Love

BlueSoo


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Angek, just wanted to send you huge congrats   .  Look forward to seeing you in the bun in the oven section.

charlieo, congrats again.  I also did 2 hpts before the official test and ALL of them were positive.  Like you, I didn't believe it.

lisac, so sorry for the news.  Just don't give up.  At times I thought it wasn't going to work, and then this time it did...so just hang in there.

There have been a lot of positives this month.  Hope to see many more!


----------



## Alison Jane (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi everyone

Lisa - I am so very sorry to read your news, look after yourself, never give up, your time will come - you must believe this.  We are all here for you.

R4F - great to see that you have your official   well done!  

Angek - fantastic news this morning, I am so pleased for you.

Charlieo - i'm sure everything will be just fine for next week, hpt's are 99% accurate!

Bluesoo - hang in there, I didn't have ohss, but I did have very bloated sore tummy, terrible af pains and I still got a +ve.  If you have trouble breathing contact the hospital - I'm sure you will be fine if you drink loads of water - cranberry juice is good too.  The cyclogest can make you feel really horrible too.  Keep thinking postively!

Sally - glad that things seem to be calming down for you - I'm sure the next 8 months will be wonderful!

Owennikki & KT - fabulous news for the 2 of you as well - I am jumping up and down (not too vigorously!) as I really wanted it to work for both of you.

Thinking of all of you testing soon, and hoping that the 2ww whizzes by and that you get those well deserved BFP's.

Sending positive vibes to you all            

Love Alison xx


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Congratulations to ready4family and Angek wishing you the best of luck for the next 8 mths.

Lisac so sorry to here you had a negative, I know how you are feeling, I had 3 positives  last week and for some reason 6 days later I tested again and discovered my pregnancy had ended.

Good luck to everyone else it is a really hard time waiting these two weeks so keep positive.

Love to you all


Lisa


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi Lovely ladies

just a quickie from me I've been out with my mum and dh all day and I'm cream crackered.

Lisac - So sorry to hear your news hun, you take care of yourself and make sure you get lots of TLC  

R4F, AngeK,Charlieo,Ownnicki - well done you lovelies - wow that's FANTASTIC news      take care of yourselves!!

lots of love and positive vibes to everyone else   

Sarah Lou xxx

PS I'm going to have a power nap on the sofa now !!


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Ladies

just want to wish you all the best of luck for testing and may the 2ww be stress free and relaxing - well we can dream can't we?

congratulations to all you lucky ladies who have had BFP's.

To all the ladies with BFN's - i hope you all get your dreams soon 

luv
LB
X


----------



## frankie (Jun 8, 2004)

Hello Everyone

Just a quick word to say -
Congratulations to those of you (so many!) who got a BFP - hope you all have healthy pregnancies.

And sorry to hear about those who got a BFN - I know how awful that feels. I hope it works for you next time.

I've not been able to get out of  bed for last few days with flu like symptoms - aching body , bad headache , feeling sick - suppose all those drugs didnt help. Ok now though

I've only got 5 days left to wait - hopefully Thursday will come before af does.

Welcome to all the new girls and good luck to anyone testing tommorrow.

Love Frankie x


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi Frankie

Glad you're feeling better, it's weird but I've got a cold today and I had one for a couple of days last weekend too !!!!

love

Sarah Lou xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi Ladies

A quick question from me as I've got yet another cold two in the space of a week - weird !!!
How soon can you do hpt and is there a special one or will any do
love
Sarah Lou xxx  sniff sniff


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi girls, 

A big congratulation to Ange and everyone else who got bfp.
For those who got bfn lots of love and hugs to you.

To Sarah Lou2 my clinic suggests clear blue hpt, i don't know why but. they will only  accept that one. Hope this info helps

Love Smiler


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

First off ... wow ... more positives!  Congratulations AngeK, enjoy your pregnancy!  

Lisac2 - Sorry to hear you got a negative.  Sending big hugs to you - I hope that some day soon you get the result you deserve.

Sally - Great news from you on those levels - and good news too that the bleeding seems to be stopping.  Hope you are taking it nice and easy. xxx

Sarah Lou .. and everyone else who is thinking of testing early - don't do it!  Give your embies a chance to implant and hold on tightly to your dreams until they become reality on test day!  

Good luck to you all
Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi Dee

I'm due to test on Sat 2nd Sept but won't get my results until Monday evening!!! - oh my !! so I'm going to do a hpt after my test on Sat morning if you see what I mean .

love

Sarah lou xxx


----------



## Saff (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi Everyone

I'm so sorry for  Lisa, Dee and Debbie lets hope next time is your time!  

Loads of congratulations to Hammy, Sally, Emeldek, Morgan, Prentis, Alison, KT, Owennicki, R4F, and Angek!!  
So many Positves thats great!  

Well I am on day 7 now, only 7 more long days to go!!
I am not sleeping well, have a achey kind of pain abit like af pain, and feel generally unwell, or maybe thats becouse I have been a bit of a hermit and not done much at all in the last week!
I have also had sharp pains in my sides yesterday which I have put down to my ovaries! I was feeling sick alot last week but that seems to have settled a bit now.
Is anyone else feeling like me?
I just hope the next seven days go really quickly!

Good luck to all of you who are testing in the next few days!!

Saff


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi everyone

Sarah Lou - I believe first response claims to be able see if your pregnant 3 days b4 af....so if thats true their hcg level would be lower than other brands...I happened to pop in a packet this afternoon while at Sainsbury's...  ...

Dee - now your advice of not testing early - I wonder did you follow that advice      

Frankie - good luck for thursday - hope you feel better

Saff - only 7 days to go....its so hard isnt it...examining every twinge and ache and pain....I do know the cyclogest are very sneaky coz their side affects are similar to those of being pregnant...although saying that sharp pains in the sides are a good sign...but who knows.....unfortunately until test day your body will be telling you all sorts of things....we can go mad thinking about it...

As for me I am only 4dpt - if I count e/t as day 1.....which I do...trying to stay calm and put positive energy towards my tummy...bought a juicer and loads of fruit today so now I have a dodgy tummy....well I spose its better than the windy one I have had...  

Take care ladies and best of luck


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi everyone, and greetings from Monday morning in Australia!

Dee thanks for the advice about doing hpts early I suppose if it's positive that's great but a negative could mean anything and would just be too confusing! 
SarahLou I don't blame you for doing one after your blood test on saturday....I can't believe you have to wait til Monday for the result....that's torture!!

Maxbabe I was looking at hpts in the Supermarket at the weekend too but dh dragged me away before I could think about picking one up....

When you all talk about cyclogest I assume you mean the delightful (!) progesterone pessaries. I am on 3x 400mg per day and they are sure making my boobs sore!

Happy Monday everyone and best of luck to anyone testing today.

Isobel
XX


----------



## charlieo (Aug 16, 2004)

HI Everyone, 

Well I am still a day off my official date of the 31st but I have now done 4 !! HPT's and everyone including this mornings has been POSITIVE - I can't tell you how excited I am, even DH has started to believe this now could be possible. I dragged him to mothercare world yesterday, just for a look, it was the first time I have been able to go in there and enjoy it, if you know what I mean (yes, sad I know!!) 

For those of you wondering about tests I did two clear blue and two Tescos own just to be sure it wasn't the brand. I am still in loads of pain with the biggest tummy you can imagine from the Cyclogest, (you were right Isobel they are the horrible pessaries) I even went out and bought some more joggers the other day because it is the only thing I am comfortable in. I just hope that stops when I stop having to take it. 

Anyway enough of my rambling, good luck to all testing today 
 
Lots of love
Charlieo


----------



## jdrobinson (Jun 22, 2002)

Morning girls,
                Well,2 days to test day for me but not holding out much hope as I did a first response test on Sat and it was -ve.
How is everyone else?This 2ww is total torture isn't it?

Masses of good luck to all the testers today,lets see more BFP,and everyone else hope your 2ww hell ends in you all having your dream come true.


----------



## jdrobinson (Jun 22, 2002)

Charlieo,
           Congratultions,have a lovely next 8 months!!!!

                                       

              

lots of love    Janet   xxxx


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

Sorry to break the good news cycle but I got a BFN again!  Still at least I can have a drinkie at my best friends wedding in 2 weeks. 

Congrats to all those with BFP's hope we get better news from the rest who are testing today.

Love

Tracy xx


----------



## jdrobinson (Jun 22, 2002)

Hi Tracy,
            So sorry you got a -ive.Sorry for tmi but I have just been to the loo and it looks as if it is all over for me too.
I am sooo gutted ,we were so positive this cycle.
Off to lick my wounds now and look into the cost of a fet for next Jan.

love and hugs    Janet   xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

I've had really sore boobs since my et a week ago and crampy pains which seem to be worse in the evening and first thing in the morning - has anyone else had these symptoms??

lots of luck

Sarah Lou xxx


----------



## Mandi (Jul 3, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Congrats to all you lucky BFP's - make sure you relax and enjoy the nex eight months!!

I had my ET on Friday and today is the first day I have felt like doing anything, I have been feeling so low!! - Is this normal??

Both DH and I were quite upset when we were told on Friday that 4 of our 6 embies hadn't divided and the two that that they have put back are not top grade - and I know we such be thankful that we had two in the first place but we both feel that it's over before it's really begun.  And trust me - this is NOT normal for me as I'm usually really positive and optimistic.  To make it worse I've been getting AF type pains - I keep telling myself that it's probably my ovaries settling back to normal - but can someone reassure me??!!!

I even wish I was on cyclogest to have something to blame it on!!!  (Second thought's - I don't!)

Sorry for the mone  
Amanda
xx


----------



## Mandi (Jul 3, 2004)

Sorry - my head's in bits - I can really spell moan!!
A x


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Janet,  really sorry to hear about your negative. I don't suppose there's anything i can say to help, except I'm thinking of you.

Amanda, we had out et done by a woman who's been doing ivf for 20yrs here in Perth and she said she'd given up listening to the embryologist when they graded the embies because she's seen so many people get pg with embies that were thought not to be too hot! After all nobody knows how they do once they are out of the lab and safely back inside where they're meant to be. I hope that helps a bit.

Isobel


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Just popping in to se how you're getting on.  I'm so sorry Tracy and Janet ((((hugs))))

Saff - fingers crossed for you, you're on the home stretch now  

First Response do detect lower levels.  There was a link to a page on here last week that had all the levels hpts can detect but I have lost it.

Good luck to everyone 
xxx


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

I think it's this one you are referring to Morgan

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hpt.html

Ps let me know which chair you sat on at Jessops!


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi girls!

Thank you all so much for your kind messages - I really can't believe it's happened to me! 

Tracy and Janet - I'm so sorry to hear your news (((hugs))) - look after yourselves  

Bluesoo - hope you're feeling better - not long to wait now!

Frankie - hope you're feeling better too - it's true, the drugs don't help!

Saff - this second week is the hardest - make sure you occupy yourself then it'll whizz by!

Maxbabe - which juicer did you buy? I've been looking out for one but they're so expensive so I want to get the right one.

Charlieo - there's no way those hpt's can be wrong! Well done!

Sarah Lou - a lot of people seem to get sore boobs - I didn't but I started with crampy pains towards the end of the 2ww and have still got them now

Amanda - hope you're feeling happier - emotions are all over the place when you're on the 2ww - how come you don't have to use Cyclogest?

Hi to everyone else ? Good luck!  

Still missing some results from yesterday and today's testers but here's the latest list anyway.

Love Ange x

--------------------------------------------------------

Dollyzx IVF ET - Testing - 

Jan Welshy ICSI ET - 19th July Testing - 2nd - 

Sheboo ICSI ET - 18th July Testing - 2nd - 

Flopsy FET ICSI ET - 22nd July Testing - 3rd - 

Georgia ICSI ET - 24th July Testing - 5th - 

Mandellen IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 5th - 

Eliza FET IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

lou f ICSI ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

Poppy22 IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 6th - 

Cindy IUI ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

Vicki IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 7th - 

Lynne1 IVF ET - 27th July Testing - 7th - 

Claudine ICSI ET - 26th July Testing - 9th - 

Jadeben IVF ET - 29th July Testing - 9th - 

Alice M ICSI ET - 31st July Testing - 11th - 

Pochahontas IVF ET - 1st Aug Testing - 11th - 

ZoeM IVF ET - 29th July Testing - 11th - 

Niece FET IVF ET - 30th July Testing - 12th - 

Jessica May IVF Testing - 13th - 

Holly667 IVF ET - 30th July Testing - 14th - 

Tammy IVF ET - 2nd Aug Testing - 16th - 

sarah c FET IVF ET - 3rd Aug Testing - 17th - 

AmandaL ICSI Testing - 18th - 

Paula25 ET - 5th Aug Testing - 19th - 

Lis35 ICSI ET - 6th Aug Testing - 20th - 

Kyra  IVF ET - 7th Aug Testing - 21st - 

Cleo1 FET ICSI ET -7th Aug Testing - 21st - 

mmmbop IVF ET - 9th Aug Testing - 23rd - 

Lorns FET IVF ET - 11th Aug Testing - 23rd - 

andreat IVF Testing - 24th - 

Hammy IVF ET - 11th Aug Testing - 25th - 

Lulu434 ICSI ET - 12th Aug Testing - 25th - 

SallyL FET IVF ET - 13th Aug Testing - 25th - 

Deeabbot ICSI ET - Testing 25th - 

Emeldak IVF ET - 13th Aug Testing - 26th - 

Morgan IVF ET - 14th Aug Testing - 26th - 

Prentis ICSI ET - 12th Aug Testing - 26th - 

Alison Jane IVF ET - 12th Aug Testing - 27th - 

KT ICSI ET - 17th Aug Testing - 27th - 

Lisac ICSI ET - 16th Aug Testing - 27th - 

Owennicki ICSI  ET - 16 Aug Testing - 27th - 

Ready4F IVF ET - 13th Aug Testing - 27th - 

AngeK FET ICSI ET - 14th Aug Testing - 28th - 

Katiegray IVF Testing - 29th -

Chilli ICSI Testing - 30th -

DebbieB IUI ET - 10th Aug Testing - 30th - 

KimK FET ICSI ET - 17th Aug Testing - 30th -

LouiseK IVF ET - 16 Aug Testing - 30th -

TracyW FET ET - 16 Aug Testing - 30th - 

Charlieo ICSI ET - 15th Aug Testing - 31st - 

Jdrobinson IVF ET - 19th Aug Testing - 1 Sept 

Bluesoo ICSI ET - 22 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Frankie ICSI ET - 19 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Layla Benjamin IVF ET - 24 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Nikaos ICSI ET - 19 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Smiler FET IVF ET - 24 Aug Testing - 3 Sept

Sarah Lou2 IVF ET - 23 Aug Testing - 4 Sept

Saff ICSI ET - 22 Aug Testing - 5 Sept

Misty IUI ET - 24 Aug Testing - 7 Sept

Maxbabe ICSI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 9 Sept

Mandi ICSI ET - 27 Aug Testing - 10 Sept

Isobel FET ICSI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 10 Sept

Annie M IU ET - 26 Aug Testing - 13 Sept


----------



## Alison Jane (Apr 3, 2003)

Mandi

Just wanted to reassure you about your lovely embies.  At et we were told that ours  were 'average' quality and the remaining 5 were not suitable for freezing, although would have been OK for fresh transfer.  I had about 3 or 4 days of complete despair and the whole of the 2 weeks I was really low, convinced that it couldn't work.  I had strong af cramps (still have now) and I got a BFP on Friday!  The grading of embies is very subjective and one embryologist at one clinic may grade the same embryo differently to another embryologist at another clinic.  Your embies are in the most natural place for them to grow and implant.  Believe in the possibility it can happen.....

I wish you and all the other lovely ladies enduring the 2ww all the success you so deserve.

Love Alison xx


----------



## Salties (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi Everyone

We are the Salties and have only just discovered the site, but wished we had found months ago!!  We are also mid way through our 2ww, and it's reassuring to read that it's normal to feel ok!
We are going to be a bit thick here and ask if someone can direct us to the bulletin board code?   We can't work out what it all means!

Thanks and good luck to all. 

Salties


----------



## nikaos (Aug 26, 2004)

Morning ladies, hope that you all had a super bank holiday break ( shame about the weather, but hey ho thats England for us , I'm in Kent by the way! ).
Well I am still hanging on in here desperately trying not to do my test until Thursday, belly feels like its dragging on the floor! 
Thanks for all of your replies, good luck to everyone testing todayxxxx
Does anyone know what pineapple and milk are supposed to do? is it too late now to start guzzling it?  xxxx


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations to all the bfp.

So sorry for all the bfn,wishing you lots of hugs at this time. 
welcome salties to the 2ww. Good Luck.

Can anyone help me I am very anxious at moment, had no sleep last night at all, 8 days post fet yesterday pm had severe cramps in tummy on both sides of ovaries, lots of wind oops!! (sorry), back pain and leg pain, no sore boobs which previously have been quite sore and a constant feeling af is about to appear.
I would be grateful for help, feeling very low and anxious at moment, driving dh round the twist, i just feel i am on a downward spiral again as its my fourth attempt and feeling very low. I know I should be positive but been there before and know the type of pains are same as last three times. Please can anyone offer words of wisdom to stop me going loopy. 

Ps I know none of this is logical and it is a waiting game .

Lots of love Smiler xx


----------



## charlieo (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi Guys, 
  
Just a quickie as I have to go into work today (boo) But had to let you all know that we did our official test this morning and its confirmed BFP !!!!!!!!! Wey hey, still hasn't sunk in but very very excited, thrilled and grateful for this opportunity to have a mini me. 

To reassure any of you having a rotten time, I have very sore boobs and a huge tummy and it worked for us, so hang in there.

Nikaos, I ate loads of pineapple and drank loads of milk. I have no idea why it is supposed to help but thought what the heck. 

Anyway good luck to all those testers, (((hugs))) to the rest of you. Thanks for all your support over the past two weeks, this site has been my lifeline.

Loads of love 
Charlieo  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Katie210 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Congratulations to all those who got a BFP!  Well done!!

Unfortunately it was the opposite for me.  I got a BFN on Saturday.  I am totally gutted but at least we can try again.

Anyway, good luck to all of you who are testing soon and I really do hope it all goes well.

Kathy


----------



## doris99 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi everyone

I am new to the board but I hope I can hang out here. I am on my 2ww and have just started bleeding  

I don't test until tomorrow and my clinic have asked me to come in anway but I can't really see the point. Am very unhappy but know that I can try again - does anyone know how long you have to wait? This site gives me so much hope and I am happy for all of you who have BFP's!

Doris


----------



## Ente (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi everybody.

I had my ET (3 3d embryos) on Aug 28th and my test date set for Sept 10th. This is my first and probably only IVF (ICSI), so it's fairly exciting. Though I do have to admit that I could do without the bloated stomach at the moment. Feeling constantly uncomfortable in the office turns me into a pest to work with. Poor co-workers.

Good luck to all of us who are waiting for results.

Re: Bleeding. I'd probably be just as worried if my bleeding started before the 2ww were over, but my advice is to go in and do the test anyway. That way you'll know for sure what's happening. /comfort

Cheers,
Ente


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Kathy - sorry this wasn't your time...its so tough to deal with....wishing you every success on your next cycle

Ente - you test the day after me...good luck with trying to speed up the 2 weeks of hell....

Doris - really sorry if your tx hasn't worked this time, most clinics advice of a 3 month wait to make sure your body has recovered from all the drugs....best of luck...

Smiler - all those twinges could mean anything...take it easy and try not to worry - pregnancy symtons are so similar to af...plus the cyclogest making your body go crazy...its too early for anything...actually probably implantation time...it could be that...try and stay positive  - I know its hard

As far as my juicer - I bought the Moulinex brand - although the most powerful and glam looking was the Anthony Thomas Worrell one but I simply refuse to fill his pockets - he is so awful!!!! Plus it was £100...I paid about £30 for this one and its great - can pull it to pieces really easily and it goes in the dishwasher...

How is eveyone else?

I am now 8 days from e/c.....or 9 days till testing......not that I am counting or anything 

loads of love to you all


----------



## jdrobinson (Jun 22, 2002)

Hi girls,

Kathy-so sorry you got a -ve .

Good luck to everyone still to test!!

I still have to hand in my sample tomorrow,spotting wasn't that heavy(sorry for tmi,was brown and hardly filled a panty liner all day)but I had my tears and my drink yesterday and I know it is only the cyclogest holding af off.

I WILL NOT let this beat me,all of you are too much of an inspiration to give up,especially the baby photos from the Stratford meet,so I will be back with a fet in the near future and thank you all for your support the last few weeks. 

love and hugs to you all    Janet   xxxx


----------



## lisac (Mar 22, 2002)

Janet


I hope you dont mind me popping over, but I just wanted to wish you luck for testing, and spotting doesnt mean its all over.  So sending you lots and lots of                  for tomorrow.  

Good luck to everyone testing soon.  Sending even more               To you all. 

Lisa
xx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi girls!

Kathy - so sorry about your result (((hugs))) - it takes time to deal with it

Salties - welcome - what date did you have ET and when is testing date?

Doris and Janet - good luck for you results tomorrow - don't give up hope just yet

Ente - good luck!

Maxbabe - nearly halfway! Thanks for the advice about the juicer - I'll have a look at that one

Good luck to everyone in their 2 ww  

Love Ange xxx

    

Dollyzx IVF ET - Testing - 

Jan Welshy ICSI ET - 19th July Testing - 2nd - 

Sheboo ICSI ET - 18th July Testing - 2nd - 

Flopsy FET ICSI ET - 22nd July Testing - 3rd - 

Georgia ICSI ET - 24th July Testing - 5th - 

Mandellen IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 5th - 

Eliza FET IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

lou f ICSI ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

Poppy22 IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 6th - 

Cindy IUI ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

Vicki IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 7th - 

Lynne1 IVF ET - 27th July Testing - 7th - 

Claudine ICSI ET - 26th July Testing - 9th - 

Jadeben IVF ET - 29th July Testing - 9th - 

Alice M ICSI ET - 31st July Testing - 11th - 

Pochahontas IVF ET - 1st Aug Testing - 11th - 

ZoeM IVF ET - 29th July Testing - 11th - 

Niece FET IVF ET - 30th July Testing - 12th - 

Jessica May IVF Testing - 13th - 

Holly667 IVF ET - 30th July Testing - 14th - 

Tammy IVF ET - 2nd Aug Testing - 16th - 

sarah c FET IVF ET - 3rd Aug Testing - 17th - 

AmandaL ICSI Testing - 18th - 

Paula25 ET - 5th Aug Testing - 19th - 

Lis35 ICSI ET - 6th Aug Testing - 20th - 

Kyra IVF ET - 7th Aug Testing - 21st - 

Cleo1 FET ICSI ET -7th Aug Testing - 21st - 

mmmbop IVF ET - 9th Aug Testing - 23rd - 

Lorns FET IVF ET - 11th Aug Testing - 23rd - 

andreat IVF Testing - 24th - 

Hammy IVF ET - 11th Aug Testing - 25th - 

Lulu434 ICSI ET - 12th Aug Testing - 25th - 

SallyL FET IVF ET - 13th Aug Testing - 25th - 

Deeabbot ICSI ET - Testing 25th - 

Emeldak IVF ET - 13th Aug Testing - 26th - 

Morgan IVF ET - 14th Aug Testing - 26th - 

Prentis ICSI ET - 12th Aug Testing - 26th - 

Alison Jane IVF ET - 12th Aug Testing - 27th - 

KT ICSI ET - 17th Aug Testing - 27th - 

Lisac ICSI ET - 16th Aug Testing - 27th - 

Owennicki ICSI ET - 16 Aug Testing - 27th - 

Ready4F IVF ET - 13th Aug Testing - 27th - 

AngeK FET ICSI ET - 14th Aug Testing - 28th - 

Katiegray IVF Testing - 29th - 

Chilli ICSI Testing - 30th -

DebbieB IUI ET - 10th Aug Testing - 30th - 

KimK FET ICSI ET - 17th Aug Testing - 30th -

LouiseK IVF ET - 16 Aug Testing - 30th -

TracyW FET ET - 16 Aug Testing - 30th - 

Charlieo ICSI ET - 15th Aug Testing - 31st - 

Doris ET - 18th Aug Testing - 1 Sept

Jdrobinson IVF ET - 19th Aug Testing - 1 Sept

Bluesoo ICSI ET - 22 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Frankie ICSI ET - 19 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Layla Benjamin IVF ET - 24 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Nikaos ICSI ET - 19 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Smiler FET IVF ET - 24 Aug Testing - 3 Sept

Sarah Lou2 IVF ET - 23 Aug Testing - 4 Sept

Saff ICSI ET - 22 Aug Testing - 5 Sept

Misty IUI ET - 24 Aug Testing - 7 Sept

Maxbabe ICSI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 9 Sept

Ente ICSI ET - 28 Aug Testing - 10 Sept

Mandi ICSI ET - 27 Aug Testing - 10 Sept

Isobel FET ICSI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 10 Sept

Annie M IUI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 13 Sept

Salties ET - ?? August Testing - ?? Sept


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi there,
Can I join the 2ww team please? Had 2 embryos (blastocyst stage) from ICSI transferred this morning (31 Aug) at ARGC and am desperate for Sep 10th to come... I can see quite a few others are too!
Jane
xx


----------



## Salties (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi Ange

Congrats on your news!  Our ET was 21.08.04 and due to test on 04.09.04.  We are going to the clinic for test  .... had not thought about doing a home test.  - Is that the usual way round?  This is our 1st round of IVF and so is all new to us.

Good Luck to all who are testing over the next couple of days.

Salties


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New home girls...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,14032.0.html


----------

